# Maiden Fans.



## Necropolis (23/5/16)

Were any of you at the Maiden show on Saturday? 

Saw clouds being blown from a few spots within GC - I did my part to add to them as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (24/5/16)

I was there, saw quite a few vapers, lots of people with pen style devices and several with more "professional" equipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (7/6/16)

I was laying on the lady's lap on the grass a way behind FOH blowing clouds and getting some serious "looks" from passers by! 

For those of you who aren't audio-engineer savvy:
FOH means "Front of House" which is where the sound engineer will mix from 
i.e. The sound booth 

***Don't mean to sound condescending. Just imparting some random knowledge....and yes I am a sound engineer


----------



## Effjh (7/6/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> I was laying on the lady's lap on the grass a way behind FOH blowing clouds and getting some serious "looks" from passers by!
> 
> For those of you who aren't audio-engineer savvy:
> FOH means "Front of House" which is where the sound engineer will mix from
> ...



Cool man, used to be a Sound Engineer once a upon a time as well. Hard work, don't know how you had time off to go watch a concert!


----------



## TheLongTwitch (8/6/16)

Luckily I'm actually no longer doing live events weekly...unless it's international or specifically work related! 
(I'm currently employed as the technical support tech for Avid audio (Pro Tools etc.) across Africa)
Most of my work now, is in and out of the audio colleges, big studios and SABC 

Though let me tell you; I did 2 years slave labor doing live shows across SA! 
Worked with almost every single big contemporary act + too many bloody DJ gig's and LOTS more!!!
...to this day if Arno Carstens sees me, he immediately grabs Jagermeister and chases me around 
(Long story short: Myself and 1 guy did every show for his Gauteng Barnyard tour 3-4years ago)

I do get contracted for many of the international acts, (if an Avid VENUE live system is being used)
...as I need to be there just in case the system misbehaves or breaks!
But as I'm sure you know; the crowds, drunks, cue's, shouting/screaming, lucid behavior and BAD mixes get old....QUICK!!!
So the grass, relaxing, laying on the lady's lap and most importantly earplugs are always on this list if and when I do go out!


----------

